# Burton cable locks are garbage



## corneilli

First of, 15 dollar isn't such a big waste on a cable lock.1) I have it myself and I never had problems with it, neither did my friends. 2) If you are a thief and you see a board locked, you are gonna take another one that's not locked, you're not going to start fiddling with it because people will notice that. 

+ I always place my board where I can see it, even if it's locked, so I can see if people try to steal it :thumbsup:


----------



## edlo

My wife and I both had problems with the combination of burton coil leash lock. The combination would be slightly off after locking it or even just taking in out of my pocket. I even tried not spinning the numbers after locking it. I figured something inside must be broken so I just returned them.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Go buy a small coil bike lock and throw it in your cargo pant pocket....100x stronger and 10 bucks. If you don't have a pocket to throw it in, leave it locked up at the base.


----------



## alex12

I got one of these this season

Master Lock 8417D Python Adjustable Locking Cable, 6-Foot - Amazon.com

So far, so good. Cheaper than a burton lock and definitely more durable/ harder to break


----------



## jimb0

I actually had mine change the combo on me, I don't know how it happened. I locked my stuff up, came back out and the combo wasn't working. Good thing I started to play with it and found out it changed two numbers somehow.


----------



## Deacon

jtg said:


> I bought a burton lock and have used it for about 6 or 7 trips. I realized it wasn't heavy duty, but I just wanted to make my board the least tempting to steal. I liked that it was fairly small/light and had a flat profile so I could keep it in my pocket and not notice.
> 
> So I'm out at the hill yesterday and go to unlock my board, and notice the combo isn't working. It's jammed or something. So I'm thinking damn, now I'm gonna have to go to the shop and try to ask someone to cut the cable on my board for me, and convince them that it's actually mine.
> 
> Instead I decide to try and fiddle with it, and notice that if you bend it at the point of insertion with not that much force, it will just snap off the thin piece of plastic in its way and come out.
> 
> Waste of $15, won't protect your board, and might get it stuck.


Seconded.



TorpedoVegas said:


> Go buy a small coil bike lock and throw it in your cargo pant pocket....100x stronger and 10 bucks. If you don't have a pocket to throw it in, leave it locked up at the base.


:thumbsup:


----------



## PiKiT

corneilli said:


> First of, 15 dollar isn't such a big waste on a cable lock.1) I have it myself and I never had problems with it, neither did my friends. 2) If you are a thief and you see a board locked, you are gonna take another one that's not locked, you're not going to start fiddling with it because people will notice that.
> 
> + I always place my board where I can see it, even if it's locked, so I can see if people try to steal it :thumbsup:


Agree, and pretty much what I do. You can break these locks with some ease but the attention they get is probably too much. I hope!


----------



## LightninSVT

They are junk. In fact, mine broke at the mountain and consequently my board was stolen later that day! $800 later, I bought a Dakine cam lock with key. I should be able to litigate...


----------



## Soul06

This is why I do and have only used these two locks


















No nothing is full proof but the harder it is to steal the better the chance that they will just pass it by


----------



## SuCoSlayer

I bought a Burton cable lock with some other gear, because the price of the lock was almost exactly what I needed to get the total price up to the free shipping threshold, and shipping would have cost me almost as much as the lock, so it worked out to only a few dollars difference.

After receiving it, I'm convinced that it would not be very effective at all. It MIGHT deter the dumb kid who tries to steal a board on impulse as a jack-ass stunt to impress his friends, but anyone who goes with the intent of stealing a board would surely have a pair of snips with them, which would cut through that Burton cable with ease.

I guess I'll use it to deter a would-be stupid kid board-jack stunt, but its not going to make me any less watchful of my board. I'm still going to keep it in sight at all times.

In summary, if you can pick one up along with some other gear and where you don't pay shipping, then go for it. But certainly don't go out of your way for one.


----------



## that1guy

I bough a burton cable lock at the mountain last year right after I bought my new board. The cable lock stopped opening after 3 days. I couldn't get it off the rack and my board was basically locked to the stand with now way of getting it off. All it took was a cheap pair of scissors to cut the cable. I actually laughed when it cut so easily. Total waste of money and wouldn't stop anyone from taking shit.


----------



## larrytbull

that1guy said:


> I bough a burton cable lock at the mountain last year right after I bought my new board. The cable lock stopped opening after 3 days. I couldn't get it off the rack and my board was basically locked to the stand with now way of getting it off. All it took was a cheap pair of scissors to cut the cable. I actually laughed when it cut so easily. Total waste of money and wouldn't stop anyone from taking shit.


Yep,

I decided to shell out the extra $5 and get the ski Key. works like a champ. But I am very annoyed at all the skiers that use the Ones clear marked as *Snowboard Only*, and they are unlocked of course.


----------



## Soul06

larrytbull said:


> Yep,
> 
> I decided to shell out the extra $5 and get the ski Key. works like a champ. But I am very annoyed at all the skiers that use the Ones clear marked as *Snowboard Only*, and they are unlocked of course.


I'd suggest having both as I posted pics of on the other page. The Ski Key for those resorts that have those locks and the Dakine chain cam lock for the resorts that dont


----------



## binarypie

ski key is cool if your resort has them.


----------



## YetiBstrd

I've just bought this,

http://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Demon_MINI_Snowboard_Lock_Translucent_Smoke-(13524)

Now everyone is saying buy small bike locks I think I may have wasted my money...


----------



## MJP

Picked up a bike lock called "Wordlock" from the bike shop. Easy combination, thick cable, really lightweight.....


----------



## Kevin137

YetiBstrd said:


> I've just bought this,
> 
> http://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Demon_MINI_Snowboard_Lock_Translucent_Smoke-(13524)
> 
> Now everyone is saying buy small bike locks I think I may have wasted my money...



I have one of those in my pocket always, used it for 5 years, always handy to have...

I'll give my reasoning, i always lock MY board with a SKI LOCK, in the rack, however, friends never seem to have a lock, and when my stepson is there, it is very easy just to lock to my board, very quick very simple, and people look stupid trying to walk away with a board locked to another board...

Never seen it myself, but boards are always there when we get back, it is also a very quick lock if you need to lock up quickly for a short period......


----------



## czoid74

MJP said:


> Picked up a bike lock called "Wordlock" from the bike shop. Easy combination, thick cable, really lightweight.....


Have you had any issues with it freezing. Not wanting to unlock?


----------



## Butters

Went through the exact same thing as you. Found out it gets jammed because the number is set while the lock is open, so whatever combo you close it on is the code to open it. The problem is while you're opening and closing the lock, it's really easy to accidentally move the numbers so you might've changed it right before you closed it without knowing. But yea the lock is total crap, I only chose it because it fits nicely in my pocket.


----------



## 2hipp4u

$20 off ebay, alot stronger than the cheap retractable ones. The lock mech. is a little sticky so work a little WD40 into it.


----------



## YetiBstrd

Ok, so a quick review on the lock I mentioned in a previous post. Done the job just about after about 6 days it struggled to lock, the pin wouldn't locate in the locking system but after a few sharp taps on the rack it seemed to be ok... Wasn't expecting much for £10 its compact but if you're looking for quality spend a bit more!


----------

